# قطاع طولى لطريق مرسوم بالاتوكاد



## عبدالله الطاروطى (19 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
هذا قطاع طولى لطريق مرسوم بالاوتوكاد ويوجد ملف اخر موضح عليه المناسيب ​ 
أرجو ان ينال أعجابكم ​ 


​ 
هنا
أو من الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/201339297/ac7a3e52/_online.html​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (20 يناير 2010)

فين الردود يا اخوانى


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخ عبد الله
ومش بعرف ليه الناس ولا بتشكر ولا بتعلق بأي كلمه
اسف بالنيابه عنهم


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا اخى على الرد وكفانى رد حضرتك


----------



## novaاسلامcass (20 يناير 2010)

اتمنى ان يوفقك الله


----------



## thunder_13 (21 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## garary (21 يناير 2010)

الملف غير صالح....................


----------



## تامر1985 (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور يا أخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لى ردود حضراتكم


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (24 يناير 2010)

ردود حضراتكم وسام اصعه على رأسى اعتز به


----------



## عبدو99 (24 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم وزادك الله علما*​


----------



## مزن محمود (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## العراق نيو (15 فبراير 2010)

الملف لم يفتح ..... شكرا حبي


----------



## ماجد عطا (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى وبارك اللة لك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## محمد العتابي (21 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور يا اخى وبارك اللة لك*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يوليو 2010)

باراك الله فيك
اتمني ان انري جديد مشاركتك القيمة


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (24 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق...مشكوووور..


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## انور الزبيدي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن حضرتط تنزل لنا شرح لرسم البروفايل باستخدام برنامج الاوتوكاد وياريت يكون فيديو

بارك الله في جهودك الطيبة والى الامام انشاء الله

تحياتي


----------



## القرنفلة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولجميع من يسهم في رفد هذا الموقع بالمواضيع الرائعة


----------



## نوري الشرقاوي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووور باش مهندس ربي ايوفقك


----------



## hosh123 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
شكرا على مجهودك ولكن هذا الملف لا يفيدنا بأى شىء إلا رؤيته .
على العموم انا قد شاركت فى موضوع فيه نفس الملف وكان المطلوب شرح كيفيه رسم المنحنى الطولى للطريق 
وقد سجلت الطريقه فيديو وهذا هو الرابط 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2-0Xa8ma/profile.html

ارجو انك تقوم بتحميله ورؤيته لعل به شىء جديد بالنسبه لك 
اما اذا اردت انا تقوم بالحسابات الخاصه بالمناسيب الخاصه بالطريق فقم بزيارة موضوعى هذا وستجد به معادلات اكسيل سهله وبسيطه ومشروحه فيديو ايضا على الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t223949.html


----------



## م الجراني (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## youssef00088 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل خير
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المساااااح (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## alile09 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدالجهينى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## talan77 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فور ام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## asua (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## noor-noor (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المساح محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## WASAMKO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه وانت شخص رائع


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bmnd_technic (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف غير صالح


----------



## رضا المرسى على (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذى طلبته غير صالح


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير\ م عدي


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (13 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم الملف غير صالح \ وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (24 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر:1::1::1::1::1::1:


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الملف غير صالح..وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## ENG KISHO (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع يا اخى الله يكرمك


----------



## عبد العظيم على (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم اله خيرا - ملحوظة هذا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عبد العظيم على (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------

